# Asking for positive thoughts



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

prayers, crossed fingers, good juju, whatever you got lol. An opportunity for a job to work at home has come my way. When we made the decision for me to be a stay at home Mom, I never pictured going back to work. While we are so fortunate that DH salary allowed me to stay home all this time, it has not always been easy. Like most people we live paycheck to paycheck. It is as I tell Katie, we are very lucky to have all of our needs and to sometimes have a few of our wants. Our bills get paid, but when something unexpected comes up, it throws us into a tailspin. We don't have enough to effectively save for emergencies, or large non monthly expenses, for examples car repairs, Katie's new glasses etc. Adding me working from home will make a huge difference, and will remove some of the burden from Hubby. We can start an emergency fund, pay off some of our debt, and yes maybe even plan for a vacation. So I submitted my application yesterday. While I am crossing my fingers and praying I get this  I am a little nervous to be returning to the workforce after 7 years away.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know what a difference that second income makes so I hope they do give you a look and decide you're someone that they need to have on board. Fingers are crossed that you get this.

Any idea on when you'll find out?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Not really, The person that referred me to the job said I should be guaranteed an interview since I was referred by a current employee. The job is taking phone reservations for rental cars. I work very well on the phone with high stress situations, My favorite job I had was switchboard operator for a busy financial company. I sometimes handles upwards of 1500 calls a day. You didn't have time to "clock watch" and the day moved very fast. Hoping this will be like that


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Every once in a while they stuck me on the switchboard at work and I hated it. It takes a certain type of person to handle the constant incoming calls and keep them straight on who's on first and who's parked where and page and transfer all in nano seconds.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

My biggest concern is what to do with my dog. He's pretty quiet (until a jogger or biker goes by the house then watch out very loud deep barking will ensue lol) eventually will fence in the back yard, but that will take a few paychecks. Might have to cover the windows so he can't see out


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure that will work. One of mine will bark even more because he can hear but can't see. Last night he went off because he heard the rain coming down gang busters.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm sending you good vibes and prayers that this comes through for you. I know paycheck to paycheck and it gets really really old really really fast.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

prayers for you 8! you got dis


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Just got a call and an email for an "online assesment" It can't be on a laptop or over wi-fi, so Hubby is fixing me a desktop upstairs to do it on. When they get the results of that they will call me to go over my application and possible schedule an interview.
YAY!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh? I don't get the laptop thing. Considering they are nothing more than a mini of the desk top I'm not sure why that requirement. Unless it's the no wifi requirement. Most, if not all, laptops can be wired to internet access.

Good luck. Knock it out of the park.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

They require desktop PCs, I don't know why. but I am all excited. I so hope this works out!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't blame you a bit for being excited.

What are the issues with the desktop? Maybe one of us here can help you get it up and running and surprise hubby to find it ready to go.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

woop woop thats awesome!
desktop with direct internet connection is more secure and generally are more practical & reliable for "working"...more RAM and all that other stuff inside the box that i know nothing about.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Luckily Hubby had taken today off, so was able to get it ready at least for the meantime. He plans of working out a connection to my "crafting room" downstairs If I get the job. The evaluation was pretty interesting. It was comprised of several components. The first part was questions about personality. I had to answer agree/disagree to about 60 questions, some of them pretty repetitive. The second was math. figuring percentages etc and you were allowed to use a calculator (easy peasy) The next part was a tutorial in navigating the system and the final part was fielding fake calls and handling problem/situations etc. I think I did fairly well. At the end it (auto tutorial) told me that I should hear something in 3-5 days if they want to schedule an interview.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Positive thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, did not get it. I asked for feedback on my evaluation to see what areas I need to strengthen. I am a firm believer that if an opportunity like this falls through, that is wasn't the best thing for the family. Maybe God thinks I need to spend a little more time at home with Katiebooh. Looking on the bright side.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry, I know you were looking forward to getting it. 

I hate those types of "tests" for job qualifications. I think they lose out more often than not in getting smart, dedicated employees.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

where one door closes another opens...
keep ya chin up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My hub's favorite saying is "I was looking for this job when I found this one." It's appropriate, doesn't help a flip with the disappointment at the moment but it is true.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> My hub's favorite saying is "I was looking for this job when I found this one." It's appropriate, doesn't help a flip with the disappointment at the moment but it is true.


I agree with that robin, It is a little disappointing, but I am not too down about it. We are fine, and it really wasn't necessary that I go back to work. It just seemed to be the best of both worlds. They said they would keep my records on file for a year, if anything came up. After that I would need to re-apply.


----------

